# Welche MTBs kann man für Tricks empfehlen ???



## Big-Boss-Black (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich 13 und fahre ca. Schon ein halbes Jahr BMX und möchte jetzt lieber Mtb fahren. Nartürlich möchte ich weiterhin Tricks machen(hauptsächlich fahre ich "Street" und mit meinem BMX konnte ich nartürlich auch wheelie und Bunny Hop und Side Hop aba jetzt wollte ich mir ein MTB kaufen) aber wollte natürlichit dem dann auch Tricks machen können. Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen ?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus....;D


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Ein Dirtbike natürlich  Willst du denn auch im Wald Sprünge rocken oder eher in Skateparks und anderem urbanen Gelände unterwegs sein? Planst du auch Dirtjump-Sessions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Boss-Black (13. Juni 2011)

Eher in Skaterparks/Street ich wollte eigentlich auch  noch nicht so sehr viel ausgeben ich hatte so ca. an 370â¬ (hÃ¶chstens) gedacht. Eigentlich habe ich auch schon eins "im Visir"  und zwar von Felt Q 200 rot hier ist der Link: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/felt-mtb-q220-rot/242899.html und mein freund wollte das hier sich villt. holen: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-rockville/222488.html glaubst du dass wir beide eine gute Wahl getroffen haben ????


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Hm, so totale Billig-Teile sind m.E. nicht sinnvoll. Für 450 bekommst du schon was solideres zum Tricks üben: *http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rdy-Steel-2-Dirtbike-26-Zoll-2011::25000.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (13. Juni 2011)

ja ok...danke aber glaubst du das man damit (erst mal als "einsteiger") tricksen und so kann ??!!


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (13. Juni 2011)

ich wollte mir villt. auch so eins mit hinter- und vorderfederung holen hast du da noch ein beispielt, was nicht ganz so teuer ist ?!


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Klar, das Bike aus meinem Posting eignet sich perfekt fÃ¼r Tricks, viel besser als so ein Billig-MÃ¶chtegern-Dirtbike fÃ¼r unter 400 â¬.

Fullys (vorne und hinten gefedert) gibt es in dem Preissegment keine brauchbaren Modelle.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (13. Juni 2011)

Eyy, ich habe noch ein gutes gefunden kostet zwa ein bissel mehr aber ist gut (glaub ich ;D) hier ist der link: http://www.otto.de/Alu-Full-Suspens...?CategoryName=sh6530920&iwl=099&campId=4P32S0 glaubst du dass, das lange hält, gut für tricks und so ist (und so weiter ;D ) ?!


----------



## Wobbi (13. Juni 2011)

bin gerade hin- und hergerissen, ob´s eine verarsche ist, oder ernstgemeint sein soll......


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Findest du/Findet ihr es jetzt gut oder schlcht ( Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.otto.de/Alu-Full-Suspens...?CategoryName=sh6530920&iwl=099&campId=4P32S0 ) falls du/ihr es schlecht fidet könnt ihr mir ja villt. ein vorschlag machen was ich mir holen sollte


----------



## Wobbi (14. Juni 2011)

der vorschlag von marc b. war schon nicht der schlechteste, wobei ich eher noch im bikemarkt nach einigermassen günstigen ausschau halten würde.
370 sind schon grenzwertig, aber machbar für ein hardtail. von nem fully braucht man bei der summe garnicht reden. das ding aus deinem link ist einfach nur schrott, der sich und vielleicht dich in kurzer zeit zerbröseln wird, sofern du damit mehr vorhast, als waldwege zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2011)

Die Otto-Bikes sind Schrott, das wird nicht lange halten. Mit dem Bikemarkt bin ich skeptisch, da man bei den gebrauchten Teilen keine Garantie hat und nicht weiss, was der Vorbesitzer mit dem Teil alles angestellt hat. Wenn dann unterm Lack ein Riss im Alu ist, den du nicht siehst und das Teil wegbricht, steht man doof da. 450 â¬ fÃ¼r das von mir gepostete Dirtbike finde ich da angebrachter.


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Ok..... aber könntet ihr "mit gutem Gewissen" (xD) sagen, dass man mit dem schon so ein paar Tricks machen kann ?! Also ich hate da so an Wheelies bunny hop und sowas gedacht. Hier ist der Link von dem MTB, dass  ih meine: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/felt-mtb-q220-rot/242899.html
Danke für eure nette beratung....


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2011)

Jup, damit gehen diese Tricks


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Also würdet ihr sagen dass man mit dem ( http://images.internetstores.de/products/FEL10_Q220_rot[800x600].jpg ) auch schon so einiges anfangen kann ?!


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Was glaubt ihr ?! 
Unvigena HT Sondermodell Disc 2010:
http://www.radlager-bonn.de/shop/pr...d=411&osCsid=c6a41ac02d595e5099637d293f418470
Felt Q 220 (Rot):
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/felt-mtb-q220-rot/242899.html


----------



## nadgrajin (14. Juni 2011)

Ist das nicht das falsche Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Ja....^^


----------



## Big-Boss-Black (14. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr villeicht ne Idee?!
Am liebsten wÃ¼rde ich mir ein MTB kaufen das scheibenbremsen und eine gute Vorderfederung hat ausserdem solte es nicht so eine "kleine Form" haben (z.B. wie ein BMX) sondern eher so eine wie die hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-one/233501.html
und man sollte auch mal lÃ¤nger mit dem MTB fahren kÃ¶nnen. 
Kennt ihr eins, was meine "AnsprÃ¼che" (xD) entspricht und das nicht mehr als 350â¬kostet ??


----------



## chem (14. Juni 2011)

Big-Boss-Black schrieb:


> Habt ihr villeicht ne Idee?!
> Am liebsten würde ich mir ein MTB kaufen das scheibenbremsen und eine gute Vorderfederung hat ausserdem solte es nicht so eine "kleine Form" haben (z.B. wie ein BMX) sondern eher so eine wie die hier:
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-one/233501.html
> und man sollte auch mal länger mit dem MTB fahren können.
> Kennt ihr eins, was meine "Ansprüche" (xD) entspricht und das nicht mehr als 350kostet ??


NEIN, für das Geld gibt es sowas nicht. Wenn du ein Touren MTB willst musst du dafür schon mehr als 500 hinlegen. Wenn du ein Bike zum Tricksen willst, dann nimm das was Marc B. gepostet hat. Das reicht für den Anfang allemal. Jetzt brauchst du auch keine weiteren Räder zu verlinken. Bei dem Preisansatz sind die alle SCHROTT. Also wenn du so wenig Geld zur Verfügung hast, dann entweder ein Dirtbike oder sparen!


----------

